# used Rapido 972M - just bought-OMG what have i done



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Newbie 63 yr old widower of about a year still with one adventure left. Just bought 'ihappy's Rapido 972M with all the gizmos. Lots of money and lots of anxiety as to whether this is right or not. Specially as i will have to winter it on my drive before heading South earlyish next year. S'funny the reaction you get....'you mad' or 'good for you, go for it'. Guess we only have one life don't we. May as well risk the biscuit and have one more adventure.
So be kind to me if you see me out with my companion Tanya (Miniature Shnauzer) and my hulking big A series where i feel like the proverbial truckie behind that big windscreen.
See you all around hopefully.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

We only bought our first MH in April and found it very helpful to go to the Peterborough show. Lots of accessories at good prices and lots of friendly MotorhomeFacts people that have lots of experience should you need a question answering.

Hope you have lots of fun. Good luck.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Steve 

good luck on your travels one question is why wait, just go for it.

Best of luck for the future

Joe


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I think you'll get an almost universal "well done" from people on here.

Well done!  We do only get one life, and you have to make the most of it.

Gerald


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Go for it Steve! Now get out there and make all your mistakes close-ish to home so that when you head south next year you are an experienced motorhomer.
We took the plunge last year and bought a motorhome without ever having used one before. One of the best decisions we ever made!

regards,
Bill
P.S. I hope Tanya is pet-passported - if not you'd better get a move on and get it done!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Bill_OR said:


> Go for it Steve! Now get out there and make all your mistakes close-ish to home so that when you head south next year you are an experienced motorhomer.
> We took the plunge last year and bought a motorhome without ever having used one before. One of the best decisions we ever made!
> 
> regards,
> ...


Yes - second this - you don't want your first problem/query/worry/panic! on your first trip many miles from home.

Have at least a weekend away, as close to home as possible, just to check everything out.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

i think you need more than just one more adventure in that van.... just go for it now.... life is far to short...... welcome to our site as well


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Well done Steve  

Just make sure you give it lots of exercise during the winter months, it won't thank you standing around on the drive doing nothing when you could have overnights away (just to air it your understand :wink: :wink: :wink: ) Melrose if you enjoy the rugby, Edinburgh if you fancy doing the tourist thing there. The list can be endless if you want it to be.

Happy traveling

Sue


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

From east kilbride you have lots of options for a couple of days away just to get used to the lifestyle. I would echo the message about getting the pet passport sorted now if you are planning overseas adventures with your furry friend - it is all very straightforward.
If you want to meet some friendly like minded souls in person can I suggest you come up to the Highland Gathering at Brin Herbs near Inverness in September (look on here under informal meets for the thread about the one we had a few weeks ago). It is free, good fun and no problem if you are on your own - I went to the first one on my own last year.

Chris


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done Steve, sounds like you have got a plan! :wink: 

Just go for it and never look back! 

May I also congratulate you on your choice of van, obviously a man with impeccable taste. 8) :lol: 

Happy travels

Keith


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I suggest you adopt the motto that the missus and I took up a few years ago

"If not now, when?"

Get out there and ENJOY your purchase !!! You will find (most) MH'ers a friendly bunch only to happy to chat and share a glass or two (or a meal) with you !!


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Rapido*

For Gods sake only one adventure! Get up and go for it. You should still be motorhoming in ten years time and you will still only be 73. That makes 20 decent adventures if you only have 2 a year.

As for dissenting spectators. Sxd them, jealous I expect. Have a great time.


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

when i lived in scotland,
i thought it was the people in west kilbride who could afford a motorhome   
all the best for many miles and many years touring.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Life is to short steve go for it and have fun in your new motorhome


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

When we were in Torre del mar last winter there were several men in motorhomes without partnes and a couple of single ladies.  

They all had loads of pals and the men in particular were well in with the cooking/dining/drinking and eating out brigade. 8O 

A dog is a great ice breaker.  

look out for us with our dalmation on your travels
Enjoy


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*972m*

Hi Steve. 
I am sure you will be very happy in our "Sadie"  
We will miss motorhoming and the people. 
Responses so far have lots of great advice and don't be afraid to ask anything on here, they are a helpful lot. 8) 
We hope you and Tanya have a loads of adventures. 
All the best 
Catherine


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

GO FOR IT!!!

The right time is now not later, live for today as tomorrow may not arrive


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

*Well... thankyou so much...really encouraging*

Pet passport - have started-she's tagged - just got toget the jabs done now & thanks for reminding me, next week Tanya, d'you hear me...jabs for you!!!
Oh I willmake plenty mistakes alright. Guess I'll start making them close to home. But i know mistakes and there crafty little habit of appearing just as you think 'you know' and that is when you've taken the brave decision to forkout on the diesel and travel to misty unknowns...where you can't turn round...etc etc :lol: 
Highland games....yeah...good idea, may well see you up there.
As to why the delay in going....still working and will have to for a few months to pay the bills. Oh! & have to rent/sell the house yet as well.
Good tip re keeping her moving in the winter. Thanks

Impeccable choice of van.... Thanks. Research seemed to keep leading back to happy Rapido campers ,and the van itself? Well, a credit to Catherine and Steve the owners for looking after a van so well and being so 'human' and kind in dealing with me....an angst ridden, not sleeping, and unecesary worried ..... and you'll love this bit..... counsellor!!!!
Take care all.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Steve l got mine about 4 months after Brian passed last year, long story wont bore you surfice to say l have hardly been out in CB this year but am looking to next year to be my time.

May as well go for it  ... in other words


----------



## Crazywater (May 18, 2011)

Good for you Steve - enjoy.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Steve, get out there and enjoy! Know you need to work for a bit longer and have a lot to sort out, but get away as much as you can, even with any mistakes hitches or glitches, it is so relaxing. 


Sue


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

One adventure... ?

No chance Steve, you have loads to come. I've met two tuggers both 83 years old. And i'm led to believe there is a lady who hangs out at a CL in her motorhome who is 87 years old. 

So unless your planning an adventure that is going to last quarter of a century or many smaller ones...... just go for it. And to those who call you "mad". Why care.

Don't forget to check out all the winterising tips and wisdoms when the cold comes. 

Freddiebooks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

well done mate.
the world is your lobster :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi congrats on your purchase. You couldn't have bought from a nicer person than 1happy (Catherine) she is a lovely person   

I am not too far away from you in Airdrie so if you did need any assistance it isn't too far to pop over if necessary :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Go for it Steve, you've Dumfries & Galloway almost on the doorstep, great place to get aquainted with the vanand some wonderful camp sites, less congested than further North at this time of the year.

Bought our first MH last September, 6000 miles later and can't wait for our next trip to the far North coast of Scotland in August.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Take no notice of anyone who says you're mad. I think there is a bit of "madness" in all motorhomers - but we are all out there having a good time so who cares! Enjoy yourself.

Catz


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*First Time*



Bill_OR said:


> Go for it Steve! Now get out there and make all your mistakes close-ish to home so that when you head south next year you are an experienced motorhomer.
> We took the plunge last year and bought a motorhome without ever having used one before. One of the best decisions we ever made!
> 
> regards,
> ...


Well done, an "M" series too so a good un.

First place we went was Costa Tropical - Spain.

Hardly a Glitch

TM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rapido*

Never mind the winter on the drive, get the ferry booked for October instead!

Russell


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

*Wow!! What a community!*

I am really touched, and enthused by all your responses. They really have helped. Especially in this beginning phase where .... "Am i going mad here....what the hell am i doing" .... is quite 'up there' in the mind.

Yes. I have a long way to go until I'm 'out there' but I feel less scared now knowing that there is a whole supportive and informative community backing me up.

Thank you all so much. Guess you will probably see me on here quite reguarly now.

I am actually going to be out in a couple of weeks in a fiat carioca motorhome hired from Motorhomes. Timing strange but it is a deferred holiday that my dear wife Kate and I were unable to make due the the rapid onset of her illness and subsequent death last September. 
It will be a baptism of fire into the motorhoming world as I am doing it with my son in law and 2 children aged 3 and 7. Should be fun eh!!

Bye for now.


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Sadie (Mercedes Rapido 972M) has landed!!!! Steve & Catherine delivered it yesterday and it has to be said gave me a 2nd to none induction of a motorhome delivered in Pristine condition. 
I think two people were rather sad to be saying goodbye to a motorhome they have loved and cared for for so long and so wonderfully.
However... my driveway is now full to bursting and their bank balance is now....I can assure you.... looking healthier than mine! Fair exhchange I say. But also a big 'big up' to both of them for making the whole thing happen, feel safe and for just being good human beings you can trust. Thank you Steve and Catherine.
So now the adventure starts. I was rather dazed yesterday after they left....information overload an all that...and today I have spent reading all the books and slowly getting to know Sadie. 
Tanya, my minature Shnauzer loves the passenger seat. Cheeeeky!
Daughter in law and two excited grandchildren also enjoyed their trip out in it. Gues who is now going to be taking them away for a weekend..... ho hum!!
The aim is finish work at the end of the year...hopefully house rented out by then....head South to family in Hampshire for Christmas and then ...... da da....join some of you lot down there in Southern France or Spain.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Great news that you've taken delivery and had such a superb handover. No doubt you'll already have forgotten some of what you've been told about the workings of it all but half the fun is discovering it all for yourself on your first trip out! :? 

Have fun!

Catz


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

You're now officially a motorhomer! Congratulations!

The best thing to do is make yourself a cup of tea, get all the instruction manuals out, and just sit inside Sadie for a few hours scratching your head and figuring out what goes where and what does what.

Even doing a trial run, just by sleeping in her on your driveway is not a bad idea.

If you need a hand or get stuck with anything just shout - like carolgavin we're not that far from you.


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Like plenty of people have said - You only live once, go for it and enjoy


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hi*

SteveBoy

You will not regret one minute, life is for living, hit the open road and drive and discover what you want to and when you want to.

dont get scared talk p the MHF family and we wil lhelp you, we have all helped each other over may years!

I will pm my contact number and if I can be of service call me no problems

regards and enjoy

John & Sue


----------



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

hi Steve well done now go have a brilliant time..
regarding pet pass port according to new reports at DEFRA from jan 2012 you are allowed to take pet abroad and only wait 21days from having blood test etc to bring them back instead of the 6 months..
very good news..


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hope you have a grand time.

Perhaps start keeping a journal/diary of your motorhome adventures. I do, and it generally makes me laugh when i read it back. And it's amazing how much you forget if you don't write it down.

Freddiebooks


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant. Thanks all so much. so much useful info. I'm now starting to get all excited. Pity i have to work till end of year. Never mind lots to do and i have a feeling time will fly.
Have provisionally booked to attend Brin's rally up near Inverness 22/25 Sept and the way things are looking at the moment it could well be the 1st chance I have of getting out in her.
Going to get her weighed tomorrow. I know payload is not the greatest on Rapido 972's but fingers crossed I am able to pack more than one pair of briefs eh!! lol.
It does not really worry me as i remmbr being amazed at my last 'downsizing when i first came to Scotland. I just could not believe that all my goods and chattels fitted in the back of a Ford Escort. And i never missed anything that i had got ridden of or thrown away. Definitely more room in a Rapido972 but is there the payload.....??? I'll keep you posted.
Good news about the pet passport. Tanya gets her final bloods done tomorrow.
And yes I am going to keep a blog...have not figured out how or where yet.....any ideas anybody?
Take care all.


----------

